#  Erste Hilfe >   Krankenwagen >

## TheSaint

Guten Morgen alle zusammen, 
bin mir nicht sicher, ob da 100%ig in dieses Forum hier gehört, aber eine andere Lösung ist mir nicht eingefallen. Zumindest hat es etwas mit "psychischer Erkrankung" zu tun, wenn der Patiententransport in eine Rea.-Klinik unfreundlich und unbequem von statten geht! 
Ich möchte meine Erfahrung mit anderen teilen, und einen Tipp geben, wenn jemand in naher oder ferner Zukunft mal in die Rea.-Klinik muss und ein Krankentransportgewerbe in betracht zieht. 
Meine Mutter musste nach einer Bein-OP in eine Rea.Klinik für 3 Wochen verlegt werden.
Schön und gut, dachte ich mir. Im Internet habe ich diverse Krankentransport-Anbieter verglichen und angerufen bzgl. der Preise und Leistungen. 
Die Hinfahrt empfand meine Mutter nur als Qual. Keine Klimatisierung bei 25 Grad Außentemperatur, unfreundliches Personal (haben sehr sehr wenig Patientenkommunikation gemacht). Die Fahrt ging von Düsseldorf nach Bad Oeynhausen. Also gute 200Km Fahrstrecke, und das ohne vernünftige Klimatisierung. Meine Mutter ist fast umgekommen vor Hitze. 
Die Rückfahrt hingegen war sehr angenehm und ohne "psychischen Stress". Gute Fahrzeuge und die Kommunikation war besser (es können halt nicht alle Menschen Quasselstrippen sein *g*). 
Deshalb mein Rat an alle, die in eine Rea.-Klinik eingewiesen werden müssen oder die für ihre Angehörigen eine Transportmöglichkeit suchen. Man sollte sich da wirklich im Vorfeld erkundigen und auch andere Patienten nach ihren Erfahrungen fragen! Das ist Gold wert! 
Empfehlen kann ich persönlich www.nrw-krankentransporte.de wenn jemand im Raum NRW irgendwo hingefahren werden soll.  
Andere Erfahrungsberichte sind erwünscht! 
Viele liebe Grüße! ;-)

----------


## Brava

Das kann ich nun echt nicht bestätigen
Bei uns hier sind die Rettungsleute alle sehr nett,und Hilfsbereit

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
also ich bin einer dieser "_RETTUNGSLEUTE_"! 
Sicher gibt es überall schwarze Schafe, nicht nur bei uns! 
Ob das alles mit dem Preis zusammenhängt weiß ich nicht und will das mal so im Raum stehen lassen! 
Ein Klimatisiertes Fahrzeug ist (noch) kein Standart, den diese Geräte müssen (meist) seperat eingebaut werden! 
Und bei 25°C ist noch niemand vor Hitze umgekommen! 
Deine Mutter hätte ja nur darum bitten müssen das der Kollege ein Fenster einen spaltweit öffnet, oder!?
Es stimmt im übrigen das nicht alle Quasselstrippen sein können, warum auch.
Es gibt Patienten mit denen man überhaupt nicht kommunizieren kann, obwohl sie ansprechbar sind! 
Ich nehme an du hast dich bei dem Unternehmen beschwerd, mich würde interessieren wie die darauf reagiert haben. 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Sterni

Hi TheSaint, 
Auch ich bin einer dieser Rettungsleute genauso wie Schubser. Frage hier ist nur was für dich das Wort " Rettungsleute " bedeutet ?? Wenn ich die Bezeichnung lese muss ich jedesmal an jene denken die uns als San-Car Fahrer, Krankenträger oder gar als unqualifizierte Hilfsarbeiter betrachten, wobei ich derzeit immer öfter dachte die Zeiten der seltsamen Bezeichnungen unseres Berufsstandes seien vorbei. Aber dies scheint nicht so zu sein und beweist nun mal mehr das wir weit von einer Lobby in der Gesellschaft entfernt sind als Rettungsdienst Fachpersonal. Das deine Mutter mit dem Personal des Unternehmens nicht klar kam tut mir dennoch Leid, jedoch möchte ich trotz allem zu bedenken geben das manchmal auch die Patienten zum negativem Klima bei einem Transport beitragen besonders dann wenn sie an allen Ecken und Enden etwas zu nörgeln haben, dies gilt ganz besonders für jene die eine zu Hohe Erwartungshaltung haben. Einfache Formel im Umgang mit Rettungsdienstfachpersonal ist oft " Wie es in den Wald hineinschallt schallt es heraus " das geschriebene solltest du jedoch nicht von der falschen Seite betrachten, ich Persönlich hatte mit meinen Patienten noch nie Probleme, selbst dann nicht wenn es in Fahrzeugen an Komfort mangelte. Schließlich ist ne Klimaanlage und teure Zusatzausstattung in unserem Arbeitsgerät Luxus wenn der Arbeitgeber genug Geld auf der Kante hat was oftmals nicht der Fall ist. Kostendeckendes Arbeiten in unserer Brache ist aufgrund der Gesundheitsreform mittlerweile ne Unmöglichkeit da Krankentransportaufträge jedes Jahr neu ausgeschrieben werden müssen und das heißt für das darauffolgende Jahr das der Billigste Anbieter den Zuschlag bekommt. Für die Ausscheidenden Unternehmen hat es dann die Folge das das Personal Arbeitslos wird und der neue Anbieter sich jüngeres und billigeres Personal sucht. Dies wiederum geht zulasten der Versorgungsqualität da es an Erfahrenem Personal mangelt. Wie du siehst eine Spirale..... 
Bei der Bestellung eines Krankentransportes für Verlegungs und Fernfahrten in andere Städte sollte man immer bedenken das von den Krankentransport Unternehmen in der Regel Fahrzeuge aus dem Regelkrankentransport abgestellt werde. Nur wenige Krankentransport Unternehmen halten Ferntransport Krankenwagen vor aus Kostengründen, da diese von der Ausstattung her einfach zu teuer sind und für den Regelkrankentransport nicht zweckmäßig.  
Achja....noch mal kurz zu dem Link den du gepostet hast...das Unternehmen ist auch nicht besser Ausgestattet als die Unternehmen deiner Stadt, hab mir mal die Fahrzeuge angeschaut aus Spaß und mich informiert.   
Liebe Grüße
Sterni

----------


## TheSaint

So genau habe ich das noch gar nicht gewusst. Danke für die informative Aufklärung, wie das in dieser Branche bei euch eigentlich so abläuft. 
So vor Augen habe ich mir das nie gehalten, dass nicht alles Standartausrüstung auf den Fahrzeugen ist (Klima) und mit welchem Kostenfaktor das verbunden ist.  
Wenn Fachpersonal das genau schildert, kann ich mir auch einen besseren Eindruck machen. Nur für Menschen, die diese Hilfe zum ersten mal in Anspruch nehmen, ist das neu.  
Und auf den Straßen sehe ich fast nur neue Rettungsfahrzeuge rumfahren, und wenn wir dann mit einem älteren VW Bulli abgeholt werden, frage ich mich dann auch schonmal, ob das so Richtig ist! ^^ 
Aber das Beispiel mit der "Spirale" war ja eine Erklärung dafür. 
Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden und dankbar für Menschen wie euch, die für andere da sind und ihr bestmöglichstes tun, um Leben zu retten. 
Nur wie gesagt, dann haben wir wohl einen Fehlgriff in Sachen Transport gehabt (eines der schwarzen Schafe), bei der Hinfahrt.  
P.S. kurze Frage zu eurem Berufsfeld:
- Sanitäter
- Krankenwagenfahrer 
gibts das als Berufsbezeichnung?

----------


## TheSaint

... weil Sanitäter stand bei denen hinten auf dem Rücken. Und ich weiß, dass es den Rettungssanitäter gibt, weil diese Ausbildung einer unserer Bekannten früher mal gemacht hat. 
Liebe Grüße!

----------


## urologiker

Es gibt Rettungsassistenten, Rettungssanitäter und z.T. auch Rettungshelfer. Die Definitionen und Zuständigkeiten/Kompetenzen sind weiter im Fluß, gab es vor 2 Wochen einen Bericht im ÄB. 
Insgesamt gilt im Umgang mit Patienten IMMER, dass man es einfach nicht allen Recht machen kann und Beschwerden in unregelmäßigen Abständen gehören wirklich zur Patientenversorgung dazu wie das Amen zum Gottesdienst... 
my 2 cents, logiker - auch mal im Rettungswesen mitgemischt

----------


## Sterni

*@TheSain**Hier mal ne kurze Erklärung für dich :  * *Im Einsatz gilt auf Rettungsmitteln:*  * Rettungshelfer*
verfügen über eine Gesamtausbildung von 160 Stunden und werden als Fahrer von Krankentransportwagen (KTW) eingesetzt. Sie assistieren dem Rettungssanitäter.  * Rettungssanitäter*
verfügen über eine Gesamtausbildung von 520 Stunden und werden als Beifahrer von KTW eingesetzt. Damit sind sie Transportführer und für den ordnungsgemäßen Ablauf eines Krankentransportes verantwortlich. Daneben können sie als Fahrer von Rettungswagen (RTW) eingesetzt werden; hier assistieren sie dem Rettungsassistenten.  * Rettungsassistenten*
haben eine zweijährige Berufsausbildung und werden als Transportführer auf dem RTW oder als Fahrer von Notarzteinsatzfahrzeugen (NEF) eingesetzt. Aufgrund ihrer Ausbildung können sie unter definierten Umständen auch bestimmte ärztliche Maßnahmen im Rahmen der Notkompetenz verantwortlich durchführen. 
Die Regelung über den Einsatz der Kräfte ist im Rettungsgesetz des jeweiligen Landes und im Rettungsassistentengesetz verbindlich beschrieben.    *Ausbildungsinhalte: * *Rettungshelfer:*
Anatomie Grundlagen, Internistische Notfälle, Chirurgische Notfälle, Thermische Notfälle , Arzt und RD Assistenz (Infusion, Venenpunktion, Medikamenten Vorbereitung), Lagerungstechniken, Transporttechniken, Umgang mit Schienen und Verbandmaterial, Umgang mit dem Inventar eines Rettungsmittels, Umgang mit Medizin Produkten, AED Einweisung, Gesetzes Grundlagen
-Rettungswachenpraktikum *
Rettungssanitäter:*  - Rettungsdienst als Glied der Rettungskette
- Allgemeine Rechtsgrundlagen
- Chronologischer Ablauf eines Krankentransports,
- Chronologischer Ablauf eines Rettungstransportes unter Berücksichtigung der StVO/StVZO 
- Umgang mit Patienten verschiedener Altersgruppen
- Zusammenarbeit mit dritten, Umgang mit Schwerstkranken und Sterbenden
- Hygiene im Rettungsdienst
- Wasser und Elektrolythaushalt
- Säure-Basen-Gleichgewicht
- Allgemeine Pharmakologie
- Venenpunktion, Polytrauma, 
- SHT
- Akute Störungen der Atmung
- Akute Störungen von Herz-Kreislauf und Gefäßsystem
- Komaformen
- Akutes Abdomen
-  Psychiatrische Notfälle, Der alkoholisierte Patient im Rettungsdienst
- Notfall EKG und Defibrillation
- Fahrphysik
- Fahrsicherheitstraining, 
- Gynäkologische Notfälle,
- Pädiatrische Notfälle, 
- Kindliche Anatomie, 
- Anatomie, 
- Physiologie, Haut, Blutgruppensystem und Rh-System,
- HNO-Notfälle, 
- Ophthalmologische Notfälle, 
- Rechtsgrundlagen im Rettungsdienst und Krankentransport, 
- Fallbeispiele zum Thema Rechtsgrundlagen, Deutsche Normen im RD, Medizinprodukte Gesetz, Medizin Produkte Vertreib Verordnung
- Vorbereitung auf Klinik und Rettungswachenpraktikum
- Rettungswachen und Krankenhauspraktikum *
Rettungsassistent* -Anatomie, Physiologie (Herz-Kreislauf-System, Verdauungsorgane, Skelett, Nervensystem)
 - Beurteilung von Verletzungen und Erkrankungen
- Erkennung von Störungen lebenswichtiger Körperfunktionen 
- Beförderung von Notfallpatienten und andere Verletzte oder hilfsbedürftige Personen - Aufrechterhaltung und Beobachtung  lebenswichtiger Körperfunktionen während des Transports 
-Freihalten von Atemwegen, Künstliche Beatmung, assistierte Beatmung, Magenspülung, Herz-Lungen-Wiederbelebung etc
- Verhalten bei speziellen Notfällen wie Vergiftungen, psychiatrischen Notfällen oder Notfällen bei Geburt und Schwangerschaft und wie man Sterbende begleitet
- Sicherstellung der Transportfähigkeit von Notfallpatienten
- Umgang und Handlungsweisen bei einer großen Zahl von Verletzten und Kranken (z.B. bei schweren Unfällen oder im Katastrophenfall) 
- Pflegerische Betreuung von Verletzte und Erkrankte 
- Arzneiformen, insbesondere notfallmedizinische Arzneimittel und deren Anwendung 
- Hygiene und Desinfektion im Rettungswesen 
- Organisation Rettungsdienst
- Notfalleinsätze und Krankentransporte Ablauf und Organisation
- Kommunikationsmittel
- Gefahren an der Einsatzstellen
- Absicherung von Einsatzstellen
-  allgemeinen naturwissenschaftlichen Grundlagen im Rettungswesens sind, und zwar Fachphysik, Fachchemie und Fachbiologie 
- Gesundheitswesen in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland 
- gesetzlichen Regelungen im Berufsleben unter anderem Rettungsassistentengesetz, Infektionsschutzgesetz, Medizinproduktegesetz, Notkompetenz, Sonderrechte im Straßenverkehr, Krankenhausrecht
-Rettungswachen und Krankenhauspraktikum   *Arbeitsverträge im Bereich Krankentransport und Rettungswesen:*
- AVR
- BAT
- DRK Tarif
- Anlehnung an BAT
uvm.... 
Derzeit ist es zum Trend geworden bei den Arbeitgebern aus den öffentlichen Tarifverträgen auszusteigen so das jeder Verein und jede Firma ne eigene Suppe braut.   *Schichtsysteme:* *
Hilfsorganisationen:* Wechselschicht von 4 - 12 Stunden im Krankentransport
Wechselschicht und 24 Stunden im Rettungsdienst  *Private:* Wechselschicht und 24 Stunden im Krankentransport
Wechselschicht und 24 Stunden im Rettungsdienst  *Durchschnittliche Wochenarbeitszeit  * *Rettungshelfer:* 38 - 40 Stunden   *Rettungssanitäter:* 38 - 56 Stunden *
Rettungsassistent im Anerkennungsjahr:*
38 - 50 Stunden *
Rettungsassistent:* 38 - 60 Stunden   *Durchschnittliche Netto Bezahlung: * *Rettungshelfer:* 700 - 1000 Euro *
Rettungssanitäter:*
800 - 1200 Euro  *Rettungsassistent im Anerkennungsjahr:*
0 - 900 Euro *
Rettungsassistent:*
1000 - 1500  
So und nun zuguter letzt noch mal zur Bezeichnung *Sanitäter*, der Begriff Sanitäter stammt umgangssprachlich eigentlich aus der allgemeinen Bevölkerung die die einzelnen Rettungsdienst Personal Gruppen nicht auseinander halten kann. So das aus Psychologischer Sicht jeder der ne Rote Jacke trägt erstmal ein Sanitäter sein muss zwangsläufig als Schlussfolgerung. Aus der Sicht der großen Hilfsorganisationen jedoch gibt es normalerweise keine Sanitäter, da hier differenziert wird nach Ausbildungsständen. Der Niedrigste Ausbildungsstand in Hilfsorganisation ist in der Regel der Ersthelfer der als Anfangs stand gilt im Ehrenamtlichen Bereich. Helfer mit diesem Ausbildungsstand durchlaufen in der Regel eh sie Eingesetzt werden können dann in ihrem Leben weitere Ausbildungen eine davon ist die sogenannte Sanitätsausbildung, ist diese angeschlossen tragen die jeweiligen Helfer den Titel Sanitätshelfer. Die meisten Sanitätshelfer haben nach ihrer Sanitätsausbildung die nette Gewohnheit sich die Berühmten Schilder mit der Aufschrift *" Sanitäter "* zu kaufen, Grund hierfür ist das das Wort Sanitäter in der Bevölkerung Wohl Klingender ist als Sanitätshelfer und nach außen hin Kompetenz vermittelt. Wobei ich sagen muss das ich damals stolz war Sanitätshelfer zu sein vor über 13 Jahren. Die Sanitätsausbildung ist in mehrere Teile gegliedert und beinhaltet in der Regel fast den kompletten Ausbildungsinhalt des Rettungshelfers, jedoch finden keine Praktika im Rettungsdienst statt.

----------


## Sterni

Ach eines hatte ich noch Vergessen, das wahren die Transportmittel: *
Krankentransportwagen KTW:*
Diese Fahrzeuge dienen zum Transport von Nicht-Notfallpatienten, die keiner Vitalen Gefährdung ausgesetzt sind. Das heißt Verlegungen von Krankenhaus zu Krankenhaus, Krankenhaus zu REHA, Krankenhaus zu Arztpraxis, Arztpraxis zu Krankenhaus oder Wohnung nach Arztpraxis.   *Rettungstransportwagen RTW:*
Dienen zum Transport von Notfallpatienten die akut Erkrankt, Vital gefährdet oder gar Verunfallt sind im Haushalt, Strassenverkehr oder gar auf der Arbeit. Zudem werden Rettungstransportwagen in der Regel auch zur Verlegung von Intensiv Patienten von einem ins nächste Krankenhaus genutzt.   *Notarztwagen NAW:*
Dieser Transportwagen ist ein nur noch sehr selten anzutreffendes Arzt und Rettungspersonal besetztes Rettungsmittel, welches eingesetzt wird wie ein Rettungswagen zum Transport von Notfallpatienten.   *Notarzteinsatzfahrzeug NEF:*
Diese Fahrzeug ist ein Flexibler Arzt besetzter Zubringer, es dient dazu den Arzt zur Einsatzstelle zu bringen. Auf dem Fahrzeug befindet sich eine komplette Notfallmedizinische Ausstattung vom EKG, Beatmungsgerät, Spritzenpumpen über Zahlreiche zusätzliche Medikamente die auf den Rettungswagen nicht zu finden sind da die Vorhaltung in Rettungswagen zu Kosten Intensiv währe. Im Notarzteinsatzfahrzeug können keine Patienten Transportiert werden.  *Rettungshubschrauber RTH:*
Dieses besondere Rettungsmittel dient im Rettungsdienst einerseits als Notarztzubringer und als Transportmittel für Notfallpatienten. Zudem wird er auch für die Verlegung von Intensiv und Notafallpatienten von einem Krankenhaus zum nächsten Eingesetzt.

----------


## Maggie

Hallöchen, 
weiß nicht was das soll?Bin zwar noch nie im Rettungswagen transportiert worden, denn da bringt mich erst jemand rein, wennich wirklich nicht mehr kann.
Und wenn ich mal so transportiert werden muss, dann hätte ich bestimmt nichts zu motzen solange die mich nicht die Treppe runterschmeißen bei transportieren in den Rettungswagen *ggg*
Hauptsache ist doch dass man so schnell als möglich ins nächste Krankenhaus kommt. 
Mein Vater wurde schon mehrmals mit dem Rettungswagen weggebracht und die Rettungsleute haben ihre Sache immer ganz toll gemacht, wenn man sich überlegt, dass mein Vater nicht gerade leicht ist und es für diese Leute besimmt Knochenarbeit bedeutet. Zudem haben sie immer richtig entschieden über die Wahl des KKH. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Patientenschubser

*haaresträub*  :angry_hair:  
BITTEBITTEBITTE nicht immer *Rettungsleute* schreiben 
Sternie hat hier genau beschrieben wie unsere Bezeichnungen sind... 
Auf dem Finanzamt arbeiten ja auch nicht Finanzleute und im Bergwerk nicht Bergwerksleute.... Farbenleute, Autreparierleute, ... 
Ärzte sind ja auch keine Humaninstandsetzter..... 
Ansonsten kann gäbe es ja noch den Begriff der Mitarbeiter im Rettungsdienst.... 
Hier ein Link zum Thema Wie werde ich Rettungsassistent? 
Danke Schubser

----------


## Sterni

@Schubser  
Ruhig Blut lass uns den guten alten Krankenträger neu erfinden oder den Krankenwagenfahrer, dann müssen wir nicht so viel wissen. *fg*

----------


## Patientenschubser

*Haareaufstell* 
Krankenwagenbeifahrer... ich kämpfe seit Jahren dafür..... das ich nicht immer gefragt werde:  *"Sagen, Sie fahren Sie auch oder sitzen Sie nur hinten drin?" 
"Haben Sie auch einen Beruf gelernt?" 
"Was arbeiten Sie den sonst wenn Sie nicht hier sind?"*  
Was für eine Unverschämtheit... 
wie wenn wir jeden Tag auf der Brennsuppe zum arbeiten schwimmen....

----------


## Sterni

@Schubser 
Gegen das Klischee arbeite ich draußen auch ständig an. Also mir reicht es mittlerweile wenn ich hin und wieder einen Kleinen Erfolg habe in Sachen Bevölkerungs Aufklärung.

----------


## quaks

Hallo Schubser 
könnte es sein, dass du ein bisschen überreagierst? 
was ist denn an Rettungsleute falsch und schlimm :Huh?:  :Huh?: 
ist Leute ein schlimmes, abwertendes Wort - ist doch nur die Bezeichnung für mehrer Menschen. *grübel* 
Hier in dem Fall die Gruppe der Menschen die im Rettungsdienst arbeiten.  
Ich kann doch in einem Satz wie "die Rettungsleute haben ihre Sache gut gemacht", nicht reinschreiben - der RA und der RS waren gut. 
Was weiß ich denn was die für ne Quali hatten. Wenn es dann mal zwei RA waren ist es doch auch wieder falsch.   
Außerdem finde ich es echt ein bisschen viel verlangt, zu erwarten, dass man die unterschiedlichen Ausbildungsstufen kennt. 
Weißt du wer was in der Verwaltung für eine Ausbildung hat?
Und die meisten Leute haben mit dem Rettungsdienst GsD kaum Berührungspunkte - außer dass sie ab und an das Martinhorn hören.  
Allerdings finde ich es durchaus wichtig, dass die Qualität der Ausbildung und der Mitarbeiter besser in der Öffentlichkeit transportiert wird.  
vg Sandra

----------


## Patientenschubser

> .......Ansonsten kann gäbe es ja noch den Begriff der_ Mitarbeiter im Rettungsdienst_....

 
Ich hatte es ja schon geschrieben..... 
Im übrigen geht es nicht um den Begriff Leute.....   
Schubser

----------


## Brava

Schubsi bleib Cool
Sorry das ich die war die dich so nannte

----------


## Maggie

Hi Schubser, 
also Rettungsleute finde ich jetzt net so schlimm, meinste wenn ich Rettungsfutzies geschrieben hätte *lööl*
Heißt der Beruf des Haardresseurs jetzt Friseuse, Frisör, Hairstylist oder Mähnenbändiger :Huh?:  *lach* 
Also ich würde das jetzt nicht so eng sehen, wenn jemand, der nicht aus der Pflegesparte kommt, nicht die genaue Berufsbezeichnung weiß. 
War ja nicht böse gemeint. 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ja iss klar ihr habt ja alle sooo recht, wirklich wahr..... 
Deswegen gibt es jetzt Brotbackleute und Brotverkaufleute.... 
Was ist sooo schwierig daran die Mitarbeiter vom Rettungsdienst zu schreiben 
Noch mal, wir haben einen Beruf erlernt auch wenn das viele nicht wissen oder wahr haben wollen.... 
Ich kenne keinen der nicht wert drauf legt wenn er einen Beruf erlernt hat das er nicht damit angeredet wird.... Maler/ Lackierer sind ja auch keine Anstreicher!  *Aber beenden wir das Thema hier jetzt den es ging um etwas anderes!*  
Schubser

----------


## Teetante

Schubser, ich gebe Dir da schon recht, mit dem was Du über die Berufsbezeichnungen schreibst, ich möchte auch nicht als "das Fräulein beim Arzt" bezeichnet werden. 
Es wird aber immer Menschen geben, denen die Bezeichnungen egal sind, da wirst Du leider auch nichts dran ändern können, muß man drüberstehen.  
Zum Thema: Ich selber habe noch nie einen RTW o.ä. gebraucht. Eine Nachbarin hier aber sehr wohl und nach Aussagen von ihr selbst, war sie mehr als zufrieden mit den Mitarbeitern vom Rettungsdienst (MvR  :Zwinker: ) und auch mit dem dazugerufenen Notarzt. So wie wir das hier mitbekommen haben, waren die MvR sehr nett, sehr ruhig und in keiner Weise irgendwie pampig. Ganz im Gegenteil, es wurde ihr mehrmals erläutert und das sehr ausführlich, warum es besser sei, daß sie ins KH gebracht werde. Sie war nun kein Notfall mit lebensbedrohlichen Umständen, da wird sicher auch nicht mehr soviel geredet, aber meistens bekommen die Patienten dann eh erstmal nicht mehr viel mit.  
Meine Schwiemu wurde dieses Jahr per KTW in die Reha gefahren, auch da war alles in bester Ordnung. Sie wurde ständig gefragt, wie es ihr gehe, ob sie was brauche, ob sie eine Pause machen sollen etc. Ihre OP lag da gerade erst eine Woche zurück, wir haben diese Fürsorglichkeit damals darauf geschoben. Aber bei der Rückreise war es wieder genauso und keiner konnte meckern.  
Auch MvR haben mal einen schlechten Tag, auch gibt es Patienten, die nicht einfach sind, manchmal sind auch medizinische Dinge wichtiger als Smalltalk, ich glaube, da sollte man schon differenzieren können und sich nicht an einer fehlenden Klimaanlage aufhängen. Mir selber wäre es auch egal, ob da ne Klimaanlage ist oder nicht, wenn die menschliche Seite stimmt, ist mir das immer wichtiger als irgendwelcher technischer Schnickschnack. 
Grüße, Andrea

----------


## sonnenfried

hallo  leute.....
da ich noch neu hier bin und mich erst richtig rein finden muß, stelle ich hier einfach mal meine frage. ich hoffe hier sind genug leute aus dem RD drin bzw. leute die erfahrungen haben. 
kann jemand aussagen machen über vor und nachteile vom trennsystem bzw. über das mehrzwecksystem. hilfreich wären aussagen zu den wartezeiten im krankentransport, irgend welchen urteilen, gutachten oder presseberichten. in welchen landkreis bestehen probleme mit der umsätzung von gutachten.
ich würde mich über antworten freuen......

----------


## Patientenschubser

Was meinst Du den? 
KTW/ RTW oder MFZ/ RTW? 
Wir haben bei uns alles...  :Sad:  
Auf meiner Wache gibt es ein MFZ und einen RTW sowie ein NEF...
Auf der Hauptwache nur RTW/ KTW und NEF... 
Auf den anderen Wachen RTW/ KTW und NEF 
Bei uns Baden-Württemberg ist der RD schon länger vom KT getrennt... ob das was bringt weiß ich nicht... 
Die Wartezeiten sind beim MZF nicht länger als beim KTW.... 
Ausser es kommt in _seltenen_ Fälen zu einem Notfall der dann von diesem Fahrzeug abgedeckt wird....

----------


## Teetante

> Auf der Hauptwache nur *RTK*/ KTW und NEF...

 Hi Schubser,  
KTW und NEF kenne ich, aber was ist ein RTK?  :Huh?:  
Viele Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

war ein Tippfehler.... 
Habs verbessert....

----------


## Teetante

Ach so, na dann! Danke Dir.

----------


## Sabrina24

hallo 
ich bitte zu bedenken das ne klimaanlage ja wohl nicht nur luxus ist sondern auch schweineteuer. sollen die leute lieber schwitzen statt das ein gerät oder der platz für medikamente fehlt weil die klima ja hat unbedingt sein müssen. 
grüße

----------


## Patientenschubser

... naja die Klimaanlage nimmt nicht wirklich Platz weg... wir haben Fahrzeuge mit Klima... 
Medikament oder Gerätschaften müssen deswegen nicht draussen bleiben... 
allerdings stimmt das mit dem Preis.....   

> hallo 
> ich bitte zu bedenken das ne klimaanlage ja wohl nicht nur luxus ist sondern auch schweineteuer. sollen die leute lieber schwitzen statt das ein gerät oder der platz für medikamente fehlt weil die klima ja hat unbedingt sein müssen. 
> grüße

----------


## Sabrina24

hi 
es bezog sich ja auch mehr auf den preis. statt ne klima einzubauen wäre da vielleicht ein neues gerät wichtiger oder ein gerät das eben super neu  ist, aber so teuer das es unwirtschaftlich ist (hach ich liebe dieses wort neuerdings grrr).  
daher denke ich sollte man auf die klima eher verzichten denn gerätschaften und medis sind ja lebenswichtiger als ein trockenes hemd 
grüße

----------


## Küken

Oh man, was geht ab :Huh?: 
Da macht man sich mal so ein zwei drei vier odr vielleicht auch 12 Monate rar und dann solche Diskussionen?!?! 
Da bin ich ja zufrieden das ich hiernicht mitgelesen hab, reicht schon das ich mich über meine Gesundheit so aufreg  :Smiley:  
Ich geb Schubser mal die Hand, ich gehör auch nicht zu den "Leuten" ausm rettungsdienst, sondern zu den Hochqualifizierten Mittarbeitern die öfters auch mal echt freundlich sind, nur nach elf Stunden Schicht eben auch nicht jedem ein Gespräch aufdrängen möchten... 
Ich bin stolz drauf ne qualitativ mehr oder weniger hochwertige Ausbildung genossen zu haben und diese jetzt auch abschließen zu dürfen.   
Lg kÜken

----------

